# Whistling Sound?



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, 

I've just come in from driving my car and I noticed a new sound which I've never noticed before? It sounds like the turbos whistling as it increases in noise when I accelerate. Of course, it could be the turbos but as I've never heard it before it has me concerned! Any ideas, anything to worry about? 

Cheers


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Front air filters sucking air?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Chronos said:


> Front air filters sucking air?


Possibly but in the 5 months I've owned it I can't understand why I've never heard or noticed it before? Just had me concerned tbh. Going to Litchfield on the 13th so might get them to look at it...


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

I had this happen a few weeks ago after having pops and bangs added 
After having it checked appears that the exhaust is blowing slightly under boost .


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Disco1969 said:


> I had this happen a few weeks ago after having pops and bangs added
> 
> After having it checked appears that the exhaust is blowing slightly under boost .




Ditto that


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

So you're exhaust was blowing, is that right? I've got a GTC titanium exhaust.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Got a linney titanium exhaust too - only noticed the whistling after had it installed 
Just assumed it was normal


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

So did you just get a new part and that sorted the issue?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I just drive with it  lol


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm having new gaskets fitted shortly ,if that doesn't work I'm considering trying a different system


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Check oil level, check oil consumption, look for blue smoke from the exhaust, keep a listen out to see if it gets worse, get Litchfield to check it if only for your own peace of mind. It's probably just intake noise.


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

it maybe worth checking your intercooler pipes as they can whistle if leaking or split.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Check oil level, check oil consumption, look for blue smoke from the exhaust, keep a listen out to see if it gets worse, get Litchfield to check it if only for your own peace of mind. It's probably just intake noise.


Not sure how relevant this is, leaking turbo oil seals will give black smoke, only combusted oil will blow blue smoke.


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

Had mine checked at Litchfields and all they put it down to was the leaking exhaust joints
It started whistling after a bang on the up shift with ecutek v5
No difference in oil consumption or additional smoking


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I know it's hard to describe but how 'bad' is the whistle?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Do you not lose performance if the exhaust is leaking? Can it be fixed? Had v5 installed in Jan myself. 

As for sound, difficult to describe but only noticed it the other day and it sounds like a turbo spool sound?


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine just sounds like a higher pitched whistle than turbo spool ,at first I thou it was a boost leak


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh mine isn't the same thing

http://youtu.be/d9B8Vp39FPc
Is yours like this?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hahahaha did you not see what happened to the Belgian (think it's was Belgian) GTR that had a leaky exhaust......... Melted his whole rear bumper and lights


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

No mines a very slight whistle you can only hear when giving it the beans
That car sounded proper ****ed !!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

ouch


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

jrattan said:


> Oh mine isn't the same thing
> 
> http://youtu.be/d9B8Vp39FPc
> Is yours like this?


Mine does sound a bit like this, probably not so obvious as yours though? Will get Litchfield to check in a couple of weeks time just to be on the safe side. If it is a leaking exhaust I wonder whether it can be repaired.....?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Disco1969 said:


> I had this happen a few weeks ago after having pops and bangs added
> After having it checked appears that the exhaust is blowing slightly under boost .


Went to Litchfield last week and they said the same thing, there's a slight gap in one of the joins, apparently you can see soot either side of it if you look underneath the car, that's what the noise is!

Litchfield said I could either, get a new exhaust, pack out the gap with gaskets, fill the whole with exhaust paste (temporary measure) or get somebody to shave down the two ends so that they're flush, at present they're warped which is what's causing it to blow.

I'm thinking about the last option but does anyone know if this is a relatively easy thing to do? In my head you just get a machine to grind down both ends until they're completely flat again??


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

billythefish said:


> Went to Litchfield last week and they said the same thing, there's a slight gap in one of the joins, apparently you can see soot either side of it if you look underneath the car, that's what the noise is!
> 
> Litchfield said I could either, get a new exhaust, pack out the gap with gaskets, fill the whole with exhaust paste (temporary measure) or get somebody to shave down the two ends so that they're flush, at present they're warped which is what's causing it to blow.
> 
> I'm thinking about the last option but does anyone know if this is a relatively easy thing to do? In my head you just get a machine to grind down both ends until they're completely flat again??


Any idea what caused the gap and what section is the gap on?

t


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

I've got 90mm GTC Titan, told Litchfield and they said it just sometimes happens to these exhausts as they're made in China so are prone to warping?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Apparently its on Y pipe connection to main exhaust pipe if that makes sense?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Sell the Titan system and buy a Russ Fellows, V band joints so no gaskets to leak and they're made by a proper craftsman in England. :bowdown1:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^ agreed....... f*ck having something on that is going to warp and cause agro, I'd be spitting if I'd forked out for an exhaust that did this LOL


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Didn't think Linney exhausts were made in China?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

What's likely damage on that setup Barry??


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

depends which one of his systems you go for, all of them are amazing value for money, I'd mail Russ and asking him for pics and prices, he's a really good lad!


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

What's his username on here please mate, I'll message him?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

billythefish said:


> What's his username on here please mate, I'll message him?


Give him a call, he'll let you know prices and options, website is russfellowsfabrications.co.uk, tel. 07971588640


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

billythefish said:


> I've got 90mm GTC Titan, told Litchfield and they said it just sometimes happens to these exhausts as they're made in China so are prone to warping?


GTC Titan is one of the best systems on the market and probably fitted to more GT-R's than any other make. Can't imagine they're made in China but anything is possible. You won't find a much higher quality or sweeter sounding exhaust IMO.

Most likely, all you need is a new gasket and 1 hour labour.

Here's a couple pics of the Titan Street, you can see the quality, yours will have a very slight blow at the end of the Y pipe join, it's possible the person who fitted it didn't even use a gasket or reused an old crumbly one...


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Trevgtr said:


> GTC Titan is one of the best systems on the market and probably fitted to more GT-R's than any other make. Can't imagine they're made in China but anything is possible. You won't find a much higher quality or sweeter sounding exhaust IMO.
> 
> Most likely, all you need is a new gasket and 1 hour labour.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the Titan Street, you can see the quality, yours will have a very slight blow at the end of the Y pipe join, it's possible the person who fitted it didn't even use a gasket or reused an old crumbly one...


Yeah this is the exact same exhaust I have, same tailpipes. To be honest, I haven't seen too many GTR's with these tips on so wondered whether I actually did have the GTC Titan exhaust, this picture proves that I do, thanks.
I'll take it to my mates garage next week and see if there's anything he can do although if it was just a gasket I would have thought/hoped that Litchfield would have done it for me seeing as I highlighted the issue to them originally?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

BTW, what's the best thing to use to clean these tailpipes? I've recently started to use the Brasso Duraglit Metal Wadding, seems to work okay but I've still got stubborn soot stains on the pipes which I can't seem to get off?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

billythefish said:


> BTW, what's the best thing to use to clean these tailpipes? I've recently started to use the Brasso Duraglit Metal Wadding, seems to work okay but I've still got stubborn soot stains on the pipes which I can't seem to get off?


I use Autoglym's metal polish and they look brand new after a quick rub down


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I've just got some Mother's metal polish...but not tried it yet!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I thought polish is abrasive? You want to be careful and not use anything like autosol on it otherwise it'll spoil the blue finish. I'm in the same position though - wondering what to use to clean it


----------

